# Do any ROM's support USB DAC's ?



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I want to use my 'bolt with a USB DAC, but don't know if it supports USB host mode or DAC's for audio?

This would require a ROM that supports the feature.

My GS3 has this support, so hoping the 'bolt does too.

Robert

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

pray59 said:


> I want to use my 'bolt with a USB DAC, but don't know if it supports USB host mode or DAC's for audio?
> 
> This would require a ROM that supports the feature.
> 
> ...


gingerbread doesn't support USB hosts. ICS in general supports USB hosts, but DAC compatibility/functionality is dependant on the inclusion of the functionality in a custom rom and custom kernel. AFAIK, as we have only a few beta/leak ICS roms and limited/beta custom ICS kernels, this isn't possible on the bolt.


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

OK, thanks. I have one of the ODAC boards on order to play with, after reading the GS3 can drive it from it's USB without additional power input.

My 'bolt is almost worthless, so I was hoping I could use it with the ODAC as a car MP3 player other than bluetooth music or headphone output to get more use out of it.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

pray59 said:


> OK, thanks. I have one of the ODAC boards on order to play with, after reading the GS3 can drive it from it's USB without additional power input.
> 
> My 'bolt is almost worthless, so I was hoping I could use it with the ODAC as a car MP3 player other than bluetooth music or headphone output to get more use out of it.


no problem. if you can't find a use for your bolt, you could always sell it. i think yarly and newtoroot are both still looking for a thunderbolt to use for development purposes too.


----------



## adambennett08330 (Mar 26, 2012)

know this is an old post, but i bought a usb otg host adapter just for my bolt...ics aready has host support already correct? like say if i was to use usb otg helper just for external drive thats powered by ac adapter it should work right? have paragon ntfs hfs+ app too as backup in case..flashing ics leak now and gonna check if has the module needed, but just in case does anyone know where can get the fuse.ko module? i can find for other devices but not the bolt =\


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

adambennett08330 said:


> know this is an old post, but i bought a usb otg host adapter just for my bolt...ics aready has host support already correct? like say if i was to use usb otg helper just for external drive thats powered by ac adapter it should work right? have paragon ntfs hfs+ app too as backup in case..flashing ics leak now and gonna check if has the module needed, but just in case does anyone know where can get the fuse.ko module? i can find for other devices but not the bolt =\


 it won't work as it needs to be included in a kernel and ICS builds the bolt has doesn't have a custom kernel. I know I read even the n7 has to have it installed in a custom kernel as stock it doesn't have it and it has jb 4.2.1. So seriously doubt it will ever work on the bolt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanBa (Jan 3, 2012)

USB audio at the Android Linux kernel space, USB audio at the Android Linux user space


















A USB audio source code:
http://www.alsa-proj...x.php/Main_Page
https://github.com/s...d/usb/card.c#L2
https://github.com/s...aster/sound/usb

*USB audio & Android*

*USB standard (audio, mass storage, etc.) driver supported* on stock Galaxy S3 / Note2
"As long as the kernel on the Android device supported the USB standard driver of the hardware (mass storage, input, etc.), Android would be able to use it and therefore open up a new range of extra devices compatible with the system."

*USB standard (audio, mass storage, etc.) driver not supported:*
** Developing your USB standard (audio, etc.) driver at the kernel space*
"However, there are many devices that have not been "compatible" from the beginning. For instance, let's say your common RFID reader. It most likely uses a USB-serial port and probably comes with a Linux or Windows driver as well as some software. Most Android tablets will come without the USB-serial driver for your RFID reader however.
Therefore, if you want to load your driver you will need to root your tablet, determine the version of your current kernel, find the kernel sources online, hope that everything compiles to have your driver ready and then load it onto your tablet. In the end, when you finally have your kernel driver running, you will be required to write C code as well as some JNI glue to communicate with your Activity or Service in Android.
All in all, this approach is not very straightforward.

** Writing your own USB "soft driver" at the user space*
There is a very elegant solution to aforementioned problem.
It requires far less skills in hacking and porting than the mentioned approach. However, you will require some advanced knowledge in Android programming as well as some USB know-how.
You can write your own "soft driver" in Android. Since the USB Host API has been released, it is now possible to communicate with any USB device using the most commonly seen USB transfers (control, interrupt, bulk).
In the end, your result will be portable across all Android devices that have USB host enabled and have Android version 3.1+. Moreover, this solution does NOT require root access to the tablet or phone. It is currently the only viable solution that does not require the user to have any know-how of rooting/hacking the device and risk losing warranty in the process."
http://android.serverbox.ch/?p=549

A list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with standard USB DAC:

stock Android device > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable >> standard USB DAC >> amp >> headphones

. Acer Iconia Tab A200 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....ab-a200-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Acer Iconia Tab A500 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....ab-a500-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Archos G9 (tablet):
http://www.anandtech...ews-fast-enough
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1539576

. Asus Transformer Pad TF300 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....d-tf300-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Asus Transformer Pad Infinity TF700 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....y-tf700-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Asus Transformer Prime using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....r-prime-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Google Galaxy Nexus using USB Audio Recorder PRO (smartphone):
http://www.theverge....-nexus-gsm/2946
http://forum.xda-dev...69&postcount=52

. Google Nexus 7 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....nexus-7-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Google Nexus 10 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....exus-10-review/
http://www.head-fi.o...10#post_8973836

. Huawei MediaPad using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.androidnz...adt-mobile.html
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Meizu MX Quad-Core using USB Audio Recorder PRO (smartphone):
http://www.xda-devel...ad-core-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Motorola Xoom using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....la-xoom-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Samsung Galaxy Note II (smartphone):
http://www.engadget....note-ii-review/
http://www.head-fi.o...es-and-usb-dacs

. Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (tablet):
http://phandroid.com...laxy-note-10-1/
http://www.head-fi.o...45#post_8814831

. Samsung Galaxy S III (smartphone):
http://www.theverge....xy-s-iii-review
http://www.head-fi.o...es-and-usb-dacs

. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....b-2-7-0-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....-2-10-1-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Sony Xperia S using USB Audio Recorder PRO (smartphone):
http://www.engadget....peria-s-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

. Sony Xperia Tablet S using USB Audio Recorder PRO (tablet):
http://www.engadget....ablet-s-review/
http://www.extreamsd...dioRecorderPRO/

A list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy Note II:

stock Galaxy Note II > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable (micro-A plug inserted in the Note II) >> standard USB DAC >> amp >> headphones

. Apex Glacier (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...eciation-thread
http://www.head-fi.o...65#post_8924724

. Audio-gd NFB-16 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.audio-gd....B16/NFB16EN.htm
http://www.head-fi.o...20#post_8943120

. AudioQuest DragonFly using USB Audio Recorder PRO:
http://www.head-fi.o...ng-tiny-dac-amp
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8959237

. CEntrance DACport LX using USB Audio Recorder PRO:
http://www.headfonia...nce-dacport-lx/
http://www.head-fi.o...65#post_8968468

. FiiO E07K Andes (USB DAC/amp): to be confirmed
http://www.headphile....sg&goto=253249
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8924515
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8973799

. GoVibe Magnum (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...num-usb-dac-amp
http://www.head-fi.o...-2#post_8809248

. GoVibe Martini-U (USB DAC/amp):
http://jaben-bandung...&product_id=196
http://www.head-fi.o...90#post_8942287

. GoVibe Vulcan (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o.../go-vibe-vulcan
http://www.head-fi.o...60#post_8929084

. HRT HeadStreamer Mobile (USB DAC/amp):
http://highresolutio...streamer-mobile
http://www.computera...w-please-14029/

. HeadAmp Pico (USB DAC/amp): (via USB 2.0 hub)
http://www.headfonia.com/headamp-pico/
http://www.head-fi.o...30#post_8774905

. Headstage Lyrix Pro USB total (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.headphoni...tal::10071.html
http://www.head-fi.o...95#post_8854850

. iBasso D-Zero (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.headfonia...-ibasso-d-zero/
http://www.head-fi.o...20#post_8943120

. iBasso D12 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=63
http://www.head-fi.o...05#post_8750862

. Leckerton UHA-6S MKII (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.innerfide...phone-amplifier
http://www.head-fi.o...30#post_8777791

. MyST 1866 PortaDAC (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.musicaaco...iers/myst-1866/
http://player.ru/sho...l=1#post1084707

. Objective DAC (ODAC):
http://epiphany-acou...iature-usb-dac/
http://www.jdslabs.c...hp?fetchitem=46
http://www.headnhifi.../objective/odac
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8758515

. ODAC+O2 (USB DAC/amp):
http://epiphany-acou...r-with-usb-dac/
http://www.jdslabs.c...hp?fetchitem=48
http://www.headnhifi.../o2120527192048
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8758515

. RSA Intruder (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.innerfide...one-amp-and-dac
http://www.head-fi.o...60#post_8819856

. RSA Predator (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.6moons.co...predator_2.html
http://www.head-fi.o...20#post_8960049

. Sony PHA-1 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.touchmyap...-amp-in-review/
http://www.head-fi.o...65#post_8769593

. Stoner Acoustics UD100:
http://www.head-fi.o...s-ud100-vs-odac
http://forum.lowyat....

. VentureCraft Go-Dap X (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...devices-and-pcs
http://www.head-fi.o...65#post_8769593

. Zoom H4 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (USB recorder):
http://en.wikipedia...._Handy_Recorder
http://forum.xda-dev...32&postcount=23

So far, like the quad-core Exynos powered Galaxy S III, the new quad-core Exynos powered Samsung Galaxy Note II can work with the FiiO E7, the iBasso D12, Leckerton UHA-6S MKII, the ODAC, &#8230; ; has some issue with the HeadAmp Pico; and doesn't work with the FiiO E17 using the stock USB audio.

So, in regard to the USB protocol, the behaviour of the Galaxy Note II is likely identical to the behaviour of the Galaxy S III.

A list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy S III:

stock Samsung Galaxy S III > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable (micro-A plug inserted in the S III) >> standard USB DAC >> amp >> headphones

. AMB Gamma 1:
http://www.amb.org/audio/gamma1/
http://www.head-fi.o...80#post_8750043

. AMB Gamma 2:
http://www.amb.org/audio/gamma2/
http://forum.xda-dev...5&postcount=279

. Apex Glacier (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ttvjaudio.../aaa0000010.htm
http://www.head-fi.o...25#post_8776449

. Asus Xonar U3 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.asus.com/...Cards/Xonar_U3/
http://mybroadband.c...l=1#post8551119

. Atoll DAC 100:
http://www.6moons.co...oll2/atoll.html
http://forum.xda-dev...76&postcount=17

. Audio-gd Sparrow Version A (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.audio-gd....w/SparrowEN.htm
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8907415

. Behringer UCA202 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.behringer...cts/UCA202.aspx
http://www.head-fi.o...40#post_8654226

. Behringer UCA222 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.behringer...cts/UCA222.aspx
http://www.computera...338/#post171651

. Beresford Caiman:
http://www.techradar...n-673787/review
http://www.computera...338/#post171651

. C-Media chipset-based sound card Dynamode 7 channel USB 2.0 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.chinacomp...5616900-cables/
http://forum.xda-dev...6&postcount=449

. Cakewalk Sonar SPS 25:
https://www.cakewalk...aspx/2007013101
http://www.computera...338/#post171651

. Cambridge Audio DacMagic:
http://www.headfonia...acmagic-review/
http://www.head-fi.o...us#post_8899779

. Corsair HS1 Gaming headset (USB DAC/amp/headphones):
http://www.anandtech...-gaming-headset
http://forum.xda-dev...17#post27238117

. Dared MP 5 or ALO JV5 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.positive-...4/dared_mp5.htm
http://www.head-fi.o...90#post_8948190

. FiiO E7 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.headfonia...7-portable-dac/
http://www.androidnz...iew-part-2.html

. FiiO E07K Andes (USB DAC/amp): to be confirmed
http://headfonics.co...e07k-the-andes/
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8924515
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8973799

. FiiO E17 (USB DAC/amp) using USB Audio Recorder PRO:
http://www.headfonia...fiio-e17-alpen/
http://www.head-fi.o...20#post_8958018

. Furutech ADL Cruise (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.furutech.....asp?prodNo=399
http://www.head-fi.o...85#post_8567838

. GoVibe DAC:
http://jaben.net/for...hp?topic=2824.0
http://forum.lowyat....

. GoVibe Mini USB DAC:
http://www.jaben.com.../govibe-minidac
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8525675

. GoVibe Petite (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...s-little-update
http://www.head-fi.o...95#post_8552452

. HRT HeadStreamer (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.headfonia...treamer-review/
http://www.head-fi.o...50#post_8677483

. HRT Music Streamer II:
http://highresolutio...sic-streamer-ii
http://www.head-fi.o...65#post_8534856

. HeadAmp Pico (USB DAC/amp): (Exynos-based S III connected to Pico via USB 2.0 hub)
http://www.headamp.c...c_amp/index.htm
http://www.head-fi.o...80#post_8539705
http://www.head-fi.o...50#post_8688938
http://www.head-fi.o...20#post_8638606

. HeadRoom Total BitHead (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.headphone...bithead-faq.php
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8527516

. HeadStage USB DAC cable:
http://www.inearmatt...-dac-cable.html
http://www.headphile....html#msg241979

. HiFiMan Express HM-101:
http://www.head-fi.o...ortable-usb-dac
http://forum.xda-dev...4&postcount=291

. iBasso D-Zero (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=73
http://neutronmp.com...&start=20#p1636

. iBasso D2 Boa (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=30
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8509186

. iBasso D2+ Boa (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=42
http://www.computera...338/#post171651

. iBasso D5 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...her-usb-dac-amp
http://www.head-fi.o...ii#post_8462693

. iBasso D6 using USB Audio Recorder PRO (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=69
http://www.head-fi.o...70#post_8980613

. iBasso D10 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=39
http://www.head-fi.o...le#post_8735134

. iBasso D12 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=63
http://forum.xda-dev...4&postcount=924

. iBasso DB2 using USB Audio Recorder PRO:
http://www.ibasso.co.../show.asp?ID=71
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8959039

. iQube v2 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.i-qube.nl/index.php?id=24
http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1268

. JH Audio JH-3A (USB DSP/DAC/amp/JH16 CIEM):
http://www.jhaudio.c...tom-ear-monitor
http://www.head-fi.o...85#post_8799910

. Jabra GN 5035 (USB headset):
http://reviews.cnet....7-32462996.html
http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1368

. KingRex UD-01:
http://www.kingrex.co.uk/dac.html
https://www.facebook...352787358128700

. Leckerton UHA-4 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.leckerton...products/uha-4/
http://www.head-fi.o...20#post_8773152

. Leckerton UHA-6S MKII (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.leckerton...ts/uha-6s-mkii/
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8698006

. M-Audio Duo USB Audio Interface:
http://www.soundonso...cles/maudio.asp
http://www.head-fi.o...40#post_8788814

. Matrix Mini-i (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.headfonia...i-balanced-dac/
http://www.head-fi.o...65#post_8768166

. Meier Audio Cantate.2 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...corda-cantate-2
http://www.head-fi.o...60#post_8820899

. Microsoft Philips Digital Sound System 80 (USB DAC/amp/speakers):
http://en.wikipedia....Sound_System_80
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1703218

. Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 (USB headset):
http://www.microsoft...-3000/JUG-00003
http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1355

. MyST 1866 PortaDAC (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...ressions-thread
http://www.head-fi.o...95#post_8852573

. NuForce Icon HDP (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.nuforce.c...onhdp/index.php
http://www.head-fi.o...85#post_8567838

. NuForce Icon Mobile (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.6moons.co...e10/mobile.html
http://www.head-fi.o...35#post_8759826

. NuForce Icon uDAC-2 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.digitaltr...-udac-2-review/
http://forum.xda-dev...76&postcount=17

. Objective DAC (ODAC):
http://epiphany-acou...iature-usb-dac/
http://www.jdslabs.c...hp?fetchitem=46
http://www.headnhifi.../objective/odac
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8707637

. ODAC+O2 (USB DAC/amp):
http://epiphany-acou...r-with-usb-dac/
http://www.jdslabs.c...hp?fetchitem=48
http://www.headnhifi.../o2120527192048
http://www.facebook....164588276945555

. Ordnance .25 (USB DAC/amp):
http://jaben.net/for...hp?topic=9984.0
http://www.head-fi.o...ii#post_8462693

. RSA Intruder (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.raysamuel...oducts/intruder
http://www.head-fi.o...30#post_8781567

. RSA Predator (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.raysamuel...oducts/predator
http://www.head-fi.o...50#post_8538933

. Stoner Acoustics UD100:
http://stoneracoustics.blogspot.fr/
http://forum.lowyat....

. Syba SD-AUD20101:
http://www.sybausa.c...fo.php?iid=1191
http://www.head-fi.o...75#post_8736082

. Topping D1 Mark 2 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.head-fi.o...1-mark-2-review
http://forum.xda-dev...6&postcount=871

. Topping D2 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.mightybig...-d2-dac-review/
http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=1357

. Topping TP30 (USB DAC/amp):
http://news.cnet.com...d=Topping TP-30
http://www.androidnz...-usb-audio.html

. Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro II:
http://linkai8424.bl...e-micro-ii.html
http://www.head-fi.o...55#post_8978516

. Unique Melody PP6 (USB DSP/DAC/amp/CIEM) using USB Audio Recorder PRO:
http://www.theheadph...re-6-um-pp6.php
http://www.head-fi.o...60#post_8965862

. VentureCraft Go-Dap X (USB DAC/amp):
http://venturecraft....dget_en/gdx.php
http://www.head-fi.o...15#post_8708233

. xDuoo XP-1 (USB DAC/amp):
http://www.xduoo.com...tShow.asp?ID=47
http://www.erji.net/...&toread=&page=1


----------

